# Boat Logos



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

I need new vinyl logos for my skiff, I’ve tried to contact the builder several times but I have not received a response. Has anyone had logos made for their skiff? Any recommendations?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do a search on here as there were several in the past.

Or go to your local graphic shop, fire up the interweb and have them print it from their website.

What boat are you talking about?


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, I found a few of the post from a few years back. The boat is an East Cape Caimen. I didn't think I would be able to enlarge the Caimen logo off of their website without distorting it when expanded.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All of us who have older boats all need logo and trim updates. I can't remember who the vinyl guy on here is. Maybe @paintitblack


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

C.Ward said:


> Thanks, I found a few of the post from a few years back. The boat is an East Cape Caimen. I didn't think I would be able to enlarge the Caimen logo off of their website without distorting it when expanded.


Email [email protected]. I’d bet they can help. They were able to get me another couple Fury logos.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Get on The Hull Truth. There is a guy on there who can do logos and print them on any kind of shirt or vinyl decals. He has done a bunch for me including decal for my bay boat. He can design or replicate anything. 

https://www.thehulltruth.com/fishin...sticks-boat-numbers-boat-names-fish-more.html


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Get on The Hull Truth. There is a guy on there who can do logos and print them on any kind of shirt or vinyl decals. He has done a bunch for me including decal for my bay boat. He can design or replicate anything.
> 
> https://www.thehulltruth.com/fishin...sticks-boat-numbers-boat-names-fish-more.html


Thanks for the info! I will check him out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

C.Ward said:


> Thanks for the info! I will check him out.


@LWalker is on here as well and makes great products. Did me a custom law stick for my skiff as well as FL #s. All were great quality and shipped QUICK!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

C.Ward said:


> Thanks, I found a few of the post from a few years back. The boat is an East Cape Caimen. I didn't think I would be able to enlarge the Caimen logo off of their website without distorting it when expanded.


try this guy @East Cape 

I believe he works for the company - but I certainly could be wrong and I have not filled my quota yet today with wrong answers.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Some of the logos we can't reproduce due to the files being lost. If it's just the regular logo we can email you the file for you to have printed. Otherwise, we can print/mail but then there is a charge. Not for the vinyl but the time it takes to die cut the logo and mail to you.


----------

